# Urgent need for Inpatient Auditors and Inpatient Coders, both on-site and remote



## gwaller (Apr 27, 2013)

Locations include D.C., Virginia, New York, Kentucky, North Carolina and Maryland. Please submit your questions and resumes to EFonseca@drc.com.  PLEASE  INCLUDE *RESUME ERF-IP* IN THE SUBJECT LINE


----------



## vmaxey (May 6, 2013)

*Resume erif-ip*

I uploaded my resume.  I am interesed in a coding job.
Thank you,
Vicki Maxey


----------



## btucker76 (May 22, 2013)

*Resume erf-ip*

I have my resume attached and interested in a remote coding position.
Thank you, Becky Tucker, CCA, COBGC


----------

